# nonius



## stuk (12. Oktober 2007)

hallo 

überlege ob ich mir 63,kilo 170cm ein nonius in größe s zum touren,alpencross, AM etc. zulegen sollte.

Hält sich das Wippen (Luftdämpfer eventl. mit Plattform) bei meinem Gewicht noch in Grenzen oder sollte ich doch ehr ein helius CC nehmen?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

danke und gruß


----------



## dallo (13. Oktober 2007)

Nonius ist schon n top Rad. Mit nem dt dämpfer wippts kaum.

Andere Dämpfer sind zwar sensibler aber bei dem Rahmen ist auch ein Dt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (19. Oktober 2007)

hallo dallo,

danke für deine einschätzung. mal sehen wo im im ruhrgebiet ein nonius in s zum probesitzen bekomme.

mfg


----------



## schneibsteinhau (24. Oktober 2007)

hallo stuk,

ich würde für den Einsatz AM und AlpenX eher das cc empfehlen. Das nonius ist da nicht so gut wie das cc. Ich sehe das Nonius mehr im Tourenbereich. Somit sollte auch die Austattung bei cc und nonius unterschiedlich sein. Das cc sehe ich mehr mit Federwegen bis 100-140mm und das nonius eher 85-120mm. Entsprechend dazu laufräder, bremsen usw... . Den DT-Dämpfer würde ich nicht nehmen. gerade der 190 hatte in dieser Saison viele Reklamationen. Wenn schon DT dann den 210. Ansonsten der x-Fusion. Günstiger und beständiger. Funktion finde ich sogar besser als DT, denn DT sinkt stärker ein und muß mit mehr Druck gefahren werden. Aber das sieht vielleicht jeder etwas anders. 
Ich fahre selbst ein cc diskutiere auch viel mit meinem Händler (bikedoctors) da erfährst Du dann von den Reklamationen. Hat übrigens ein Nonius da, wird dir aber etwas zu weit weg sein.


----------



## stuk (24. Oktober 2007)

hallo schneibsteinhau,

mit cc meinst du sicherlich das helius. ist mir schon klar das es mehr "reserven" hat. meine Frage bezieht sich ja insbesondere auf mein gewicht und meine größe (rahmen in s). ich denke das ich besser mit gut genutzen 120 im nonius zurechtkomme als unkontrolliert oder schlecht abstimmbar mit 140 im helius durch den Federweg rausche.

ja das mit den Dt´s ist bekannt, danke für den hinweis. x fusion oder gar stahl dürften haltbarer sein. aber stahl ist wieder recht schlecht auf leichtgewicht einstellbar und wohl auch zu schwer.

mfg


----------



## dallo (24. Oktober 2007)

@stuk

das siehst du denke ich schon ziemlich richtig!

Ich bin beide Modelle ausgiebig gefahren mit unterschiedlichen Dämpfern und in verschiedenen Größen.

Ich fahre derzeit zwar ein CC, aber das Nonius ist a) komfortabler, sprich einfacher abzustimmen und daher auch der Federweg bestens ausnutzbar.

und b) Mit einem Dt210 Dämpfer z.B hast du ausserdem beste Wippunterdrückung quasi serienmäßig.

Das Nonius wirkt/ fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr an und ist im Gegensatz zum Helius CC, welcher imho in der längsten Dämpfereinstellung eher schlecht funktioniert eher das Allmountain von beiden. 
Sprich bei 128mm oder was Nicolai da angibt leistet das Helius doch eher die schlechteste Performance der vier zur Auswahl stehenden.

Gruß!


----------



## schneibsteinhau (25. Oktober 2007)

es wird in 2008 auch ein heliuss cc light geben. Das ist m.w. mit weniger Federweg zugelassen, soll aber deutlich leichter sein. Rahmen mit Dämpfer 2450g ?! Vielleicht wäre das ja auch noch eine Alternative. Rahmen soll aber erst Anfang 2008 lieferbar sein. 
Für Stahlfederdämpfer gibt es auch andere Federn für leichte Personen. Bei Bestellung gleich angeben. Was würden denn da die Mädels machen. Mit 63kg würden die sich sicherlich nicht leicht vorkommen.
Die Grösse S solltest Du auch mal überdenken. Nur die Körpergrösse reicht da nicht ganz aus um dies festzulegen. Schrittlänge, Armlänge. Verhältnis Oberkörper zu Unterkörper,... sind da wichtige Parameter. Auch der Einsatzzweck. "Länge läuft", kleiner ist beweglicher im Trial. Ich würde sagen, daß Du mit 170 genau zwischen S und M liegst. 
LG


----------



## abbath (26. Oktober 2007)

@Schneibsteinhau 'nu erklär mir doch bitte mal nachvollziehbar, wo der Unterschied zwischen Tour und AllMountain liegen soll? Und wieso ein Nonius beim AlpenX nicht gut sein soll? Zumal man 'nen AlpenX ja auch sehr unterschiedlich gestalten kann... Auch so, dass da eher 'nen Helius FR angesagt ist. 
Dass das Helius als Viergelenker systembedingt antriebsneutraler ist, wird wohl niemand bestreiten. Einen etwaigen Steifigkeitsvorteil können wir bei 63kg und der kleinen Rahmengröße wohl getrost vergessen. Den Gewichtsunterschied kannste bei den Teilen (Laufrädern) locker für deutlich weniger Geld wettmachen.

@stuk Ich hab mir 'nen Nonius bestellt (kommt wohl Mitte November) und mache da einen Dämpfer mit ein- und ausstellbarer Plattform Dämpfung rein. Damit sollte auch der Eingelenker bei Bedarf effizient pedaliert werden können und trotzdem noch mehr Traktion und Komfort bieten als ein Hardtail (Lockout ist imho Muckefukk). Ist dann natürlich nicht mehr so sensibel wie ein Viergelenker ohne Plattform, daher sollte die Plattform aus meiner Sicht für'n Trail auch abschaltbar sein. Dämpfer könnten Fox RP23 oder RockShox Monarch 4.2 sein.

Allerdings gibt's da noch eine kleine Frage bzgl. des Dämpfers: Der Rahmen ist für die 55mm Hub des X-Fusion Dämpfers ausgelegt, die o.g. Dämpfer gibts in der passenden Länge aber jeweils mit 50 und 57mm Hub... D.h. in der maximalen Einstellung kommst Du auf ca. 120 oder 135mm Federweg.


----------



## schneibsteinhau (26. Oktober 2007)

abbath, die Begriffe wie z.B.: Tour AllMountain, BackCountry, usw... sind meist durch Hersteller entstanden. Deshalb werden solche Begriffe auch oftmals unterschiedlich ausgelegt. Eine Diskussion darüber ist somit fast endlos. Für mich liegt der Unterschied u.a. darin, daß ein Tourer von der Sitzposition und Komponenten her eher sportlicher (längeres Oberrohr, gerader Lenker, usw...)und gewichtsoptimierter, gegenüber einem AllMountain gestaltet wird. Meine Meinung. Da hat jeder sicher seine eigene Philosophie. Für einen AlpenX ist aber für mich das wichtigste die Zuverlässigkeit und Robustheit. Leicht und robust ist meist schwer zu erreichen oder sehr teuer (und auch da nicht immer). Da ich für mich den Tourer (hier Nonius) also mehr in Richtung gewichtsreduziert einstufe, ist meine Aussage von oben klar.


----------



## abbath (27. Oktober 2007)

Das macht Sinn. OK. Ich würde dann einfach mal sagen, dass ich eine Marathon orientiertere Vorstellung von 'nem Alpencross habe als Du ;-)

Besonders gewichtsoptimiert ist das Nonius aber nicht :-D


----------



## stuk (31. Oktober 2007)

dank an euch für eure einschätzungen.
jetzt mal gucken wo ich in der nähe sowas mal testen kann.

weiß jemand wie 2008 die Anniversary edition farblich aussieht und mit welchen dämpfer die ausgestattet ist?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (2. November 2007)

Die Anniversary Edition ist komplett weiß mit roten Decals. Das war damals eine der ersten typischen Nicolai Farben, als das Pulverlager noch kein war.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## abbath (24. November 2007)

Mal 'ne ganz blöde Frage: Wenn ich den Dämpfer in eine der oberen Bohrungen einhänge verkürzt sich der Federweg, korrekt?
Dann wird ja der Abstand zum Lager größer und somit muss sich der Dämpfer bei gleicher Auslenkung an der Hinterradnabe weiter bewegen!?!


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Mal 'ne ganz blöde Frage: Wenn ich den Dämpfer in eine der oberen Bohrungen einhänge verkürzt sich der Federweg, korrekt?



Nein, desto weiter oben du den Dämpfer einhängst umso mehr Federweg
bekommst du zur Verfügung gestellt! (Beim Helius)


Gruß Guru.


----------



## Bartenwal (24. November 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Mal 'ne ganz blöde Frage: Wenn ich den Dämpfer in eine der oberen Bohrungen einhänge verkürzt sich der Federweg, korrekt?
> Dann wird ja der Abstand zum Lager größer und somit muss sich der Dämpfer bei gleicher Auslenkung an der Hinterradnabe weiter bewegen!?!



Das ist korrekt !! Federweg = Dämpferhub x Übersetzung. Wenn der Dämpfer weiter vom Drehpunkt entfernt eingehängt wird, verkleinert sich die Übersetzung und damit der Federweg.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## abbath (24. November 2007)

Das war halt auch meine Überlegung...

Im Endeffekt wird da eh probieren über studieren gehen :-D

Danke


----------



## sluette (25. November 2007)

servus zusammen,
zu dem thema ansprechverhalten, touren und alpencrosseigenschaften vom nonius gibt's ja schon diverse threads, einfach mal die sufu benutzen. ich kann's aber immer wieder nur wiederholen: ich habe das nonius mit 210er dt dämpfer 3 jahre gefahren, und auch 3mal über die alpen gejagt. das teil ist echt klasse, selbst mit 96kg in meinen "negativen" glanzzeiten habe ich den lockout nur sehr selten benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (22. November 2010)

Was für eine Dämpfer Einbau Lnänge wirde für das 2006er Nonius empfohlen?

Ich habe bislang einen 190er 5th Element Coil Dämpfer gefahren.

Ich dachte nun an einen DHX Air oder Coil mit 200 oder 210mm


----------



## Ge!st (22. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Was für eine Dämpfer Einbau Lnänge wirde für das 2006er Nonius empfohlen?


So viel mir bekannt, war und ist der Nonius-Rahmen für Dämpfer mit einer Einbaulänge von 200 mm und einem Hub von 50 bis 57 mm ausgelegt.


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. November 2010)

Ich habe Nicolai nochmal angefragt...

Verwunderlich das sluette hier was von 210 schreibt....


----------



## paradox (22. November 2010)

das modell von dt heisst 210


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. November 2010)




----------



## Ti-Max (22. November 2010)

schraubereddie schrieb:


>


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. November 2010)

Komisch ist.....ich habe in meinem Nonius einen 190 mm langen Dämpfer montiert gehabt.

Gemessen Auge zu Auge Befestigung am Dämpfer

Kann man auch weniger fahren, als die 200 mm, oder sollte man exakt 200 mm fahren.?


----------



## Ge!st (22. November 2010)

Können kannst du schon, du änderst damit aber den Lenkwinkel, der wird flacher, das Tretlager kommen niedriger... also sollte man schon einen passenden Dämpfer einsetzen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. November 2010)

Ok, danke.

10mm würde ich so verschenken...

Was sagt Ihr zu dem DHX - 5.0 , oder Manitou 6Way


----------



## Ge!st (22. November 2010)

Im Nonius würde ich an deiner Stelle einen Air und keine Coil Dämpfer einsetzen, das spart Gewicht (500 bis 700 Gramm). Ein DHX 5.0 Air wäre schon oberste Fahnenstange, mit dem Teil wäre mehr drin, als der Rahmen überhaupt mitmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (22. November 2010)

Naja, da Du noch andere Nicolai Bikes fährst vertraue ich dir mal ;-)

Also eine Coil Lösung als Dämpfer wiegt um die 800-1000g je nach Typ mit Feder.

eine Air circa 370-600g 

Vorne komme ich leider nur auf die Pike Coil...

eine Talas ist schon recht teuer....

Was gibt es den gutes, was sich zwischen 100-140 traveln läßt...


----------



## dreamdeep (22. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Was gibt es den gutes, was sich zwischen 100-140 traveln läßt...



Der Tipp war zwar schon (erfolglos) ein paar mal da, aber Sektor RL U-Turn - ist der Nachfolger der Pike.







Wenn Du ohne Absenkung zurecht kommst, was bei der Federwegsklasse imho problemlos geht, dann eine Revelation 2011 RLT, getravelt auf 120-140mm, je nach belieben.


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. November 2010)

Probleme Probleme....

Der Nachfolger der Pike die Sektor, hat leider auch den falschen Federweg für das Nonius /06.

Ich möchte desweitern Maxle 20mm vorne fahren.
Die Felgen liegen bereits hier.

Dann möchte ich auf jeden Fall die Gabel traveln koennen.
von 100-140, ist am sinnvollsten bei dem Nonius.

Der Maxle 20mm macht alleine 150g aus.

Meistens sind die Gewichtsangaben nur für Standard Steckachse bei der Sektor.

Eine 100-140mm Sektor mit Maxle usw....ist quasi eine Pike nur mit 5mm weniger...

Alles Beschiss, mir reicht es langsam  


======================================================================================

*Dämpfer Hinterbau*


*Rock Shox Vivid R2C Dämpfer Modell 2011 ???*


Wäre der nicht passend zur Pike Coil?


----------



## dreamdeep (22. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Probleme Probleme....


Dass du jetzt insgesamt 3 Threads hast, mit dem gleichen Thema und fröhlich Crossposting betreibst, macht es nicht leichter, für alle beteiligten. 



> Der Nachfolger der Pike die Sektor, hat leider auch den falschen Federweg für das Nonius /06.


Die gibt es auch mit 100-140mm. Entweder als Schnellspanner Version oder Du nimmst die 20mm Maxle Variante und baust sie mit der passenden Feder auf 100-140mm um. Also kein Problem!


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. November 2010)

Siehe Post oben, hatte ich umgeändert (zeitgleich)

Die Pike die ich hier habe ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer.

Mit ungekürzten Schaft 454 Coil mit Aluschaft und 7000 Standrohren.

2350g finde ich OK.

Bei der Sektor sind die leichteren Angaben immer auf die 9mm Steckachse zurückzuführen, da fehlt dann einiges an Material.

Das einzige wäre eine Pike Dual AIr U-Turn Maxle...

Ich befürchte nur, zwischen COIL und AIR liegen dann grade mal 150 Gramm.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. November 2010)

Das Bild von oben, ist eine Sektor mit 20mm Achse (inkl.), 150mm und ungekürzten Gabelschaft. Und wie gesagt, die Sektor mit 20mm Steckachse kannst Du mit der Feder der 140mm Version umbauen.

Aber ich gebs auf...


----------



## Ge!st (22. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> *Dämpfer Hinterbau*
> *Rock Shox Vivid R2C Dämpfer Modell 2011 ???*
> Wäre der nicht passend zur Pike Coil?


Der Dämpfer muss nicht zur Gabel passen, sondern zum Rahmen und Einsatzzweck. Gleiches gilt auch für die Gabel, dann passen oder besser ergänzen sich beiden Federelemente praktisch von alleine.

Geht man vom Rahmen aus und dem was du als Einsatzgebiet in einem anderen Thread genannt hast, brauchst du keine Hardcoreluftdämpfer aller Fox DHX 5.0 Air, Rock Shox Vivid, Manitou Swinger X4 SPV Air oder gar einen Coil-Dämpfer. Einsetzen kann man viel, die Frage ist, braucht man es überhaupt, macht es Sinn.

Sinnvolle wäre ein Luftdämpfer wie z.B. der Fox Float RP23 oder ein anderer Dämpfer dieser Kategorie.


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. November 2010)

Hmm....

 Das Fox Float RP23, ist erstaunlich leicht für All-Mountain Freeride Einsatz....

200 / 57mm Sollte es haben....


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das Bild von oben, ist eine Sektor mit 20mm Achse (inkl.), 150mm und ungekürzten Gabelschaft. Und wie gesagt, die Sektor mit 20mm Steckachse kannst Du mit der Feder der 140mm Version umbauen.
> 
> Aber ich gebs auf...




 oha, dann ist sie wirklich leichter als die Pike...

2100 Gramm.

Nur

Einfach die Federn umbauen? geht das? die Standrohre sind länger und Anschlag sonst bei 110 und nicht bei 100.

Garantie verfällt.

Ich habe grade diesen Bericht gelesen:

http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/unsere_Rader/Liteville_2009/liteville_2009.html



Dort hat der Schreiber auch zuerst versucht das Gewicht runterzusparen....
Zum Schluss hat er dann auf Performance gesetzt----ist zwar von der Relevation auf eine Lyrik umgestiegen, das entscheidene war der Federweg für Ihn-.....

Ich denke nach wie vor die Pike ist kein fehltritt.

die Talas 32 Fox 100-140 wäre geil, aber kostet eine Ecke mehr als die Pike und ich müßte die Nabe vorne tauschen.

Jetzt muss ich sehen, was ich hinten fahre...

http://www.bikeinmotion.eu/bike/syntace_liteville_301_l_mit_ro.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (23. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Das Fox Float RP23, ist erstaunlich leicht für All-Mountain Freeride Einsatz....
> 
> 200 / 57mm Sollte es haben....


Freeride kannst du mit dem Nonius vergessen, dafür ist der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt, es sei denn, es handelt sich um eine Spezialanfertigung von Nicolai. Ansonsten geht Enduro und All Mountain und dafür reicht der Fox Float RP23 aus.

Wie schon geschrieben 200 mm Einbaulänge mit 50 bis 57 mm Hub.


----------



## Schraubereddie (23. November 2010)

Naja sowas sollte man damit ja noch hinkriegen....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDWNYM3m234&feature=related"]YouTube        - MTB Harz Abfahrt[/nomedia]

Ab und zu mal einen Drop von 80cm


----------



## Ti-Max (23. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber ich gebs auf...



Kann ich verstehen

Die Diskussion fängt ständig von vorne oder ganz woanders an

Die Fragen ein wenig strukturieren und vor allem die Antworten lesen, würde ungemein helfen. Viele Dinge wurden bereits mehrfach beantwortet.

Man ist ja hier hilfsbereit, aber irgendwann haben einige verständlicherweise keine Lust mehr.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (23. November 2010)

@Ti-Max 

ich habe sehr wohl alles gelesen.

Das Problem ist ein anderes.

Die Auswahl an Federgabeln für das Nonius ist nicht besonders groß, wenn es Maxle 20mm sein soll.

*Jetzt ist auch der Punkt erreicht wo alle Fragen beantwortet sind.*


Pike Air 
Pike Coil
Relevation
Sektor = Bastelkram.....110-150 paßt nicht zum Bike.

Eine Fox Talas 32 - 140mm neu für 500 Euro...+ neues Laufrad wegen der Achse...
Ich weiß nicht...

Moderne Gabeln haben oft zuviel Federweg 110-160mm

Was die Stabilität des Nonius angeht.
Mein Rahmen hat zumindest die Gussets, mit meinem Gewicht von 73kg sollte da schon einiges gehen.

Da dürfte ja ein 100kg Mensch den Nonius Rahmen ohne Gussets nur zum Touren nehmen ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (23. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> @Ti-Max
> 
> ich habe sehr wohl alles gelesen.
> 
> ...



Dann beantworte für Dich folgende Fragen:

1. Stahlfeder oder Luft

2. Minimaler Federweg (ich fahre heute selbst am HT kaum noch unter 100 mm und ich gehöre zu denen, die kaum Sag fahren)

Zum Thema Stabilität:

Das Nonius hat i. W. den gleichen Vorderrahmen wie das Helius AM, der Hinterbau entstammt in Teilen des UFO ST, wesentliche Änderungen sind hier die Druckstreben und die Dämpferaufnahme.

Auch Nicolai arbeitet industrialisiert, verwendet also gleiche Bauteile für unterschiedliche Modelle.

Das Thema eingeschränkte Nutzbarkeit des Nonius rührt aus meiner Sicht daher aus der Nicolai-eigenen Positionierung als CC-Fully.

Warum man hier in Deinem Fall nur 500 mm Einbauhöhe fahren darf, muss nicht zwingend an der Belastbarkeit des Rahmens liegen, sondern hat auch was mit der Ausgewogenheit des Fahrwerks zu tun. 

Warum Du nur 500 mm Einbauhöhe fahren darfst, kann Dir allerdings nur Nicolai beantworten.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (23. November 2010)

Ja, hast ja recht.

Ich merk grad auch, *Gang zurück und langsam wieder anrollen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (23. November 2010)

Der Nonius Rahmen bietet ein relativ großes Einsatzspecktrum von CC bis hin zu Enduro und All Mountain. Man kann beim Aufbau gezielt auf ein Einsatzgebiet spezialisieren, oder eben in dem Bereich, was das Nonius abdeckt, ein Allrounder aufbauen (habe ich z.B. gemacht und hast du ja auch vor).

Gussets machen noch kein Freeride oder Downhill tauglichen Rahmen, dazu gehören schon einiges mehr. Ti-Max sein Nonius z.B. ist eine Spezialanfertigung mit stärkerem Rohrsatz, da geht natürlich dann auch mehr und dem trägt sein Aufbau entsprechend Rechnung.

Ein 80 cm Drop ist mit dem Nonius kein Problem, dafür braucht man auch kein Hardcoredämpfer, aber ein  80 cm Drop macht noch keinen Freerider. Mit einem Freerider sind noch ganz andere Sachen drin und das Bike hält selbst dann noch, wenn man die Landung von einem Jump mal verpatzt.

Ich habe zu dem Thema jetzt auch genug geschrieben, die Infos die du brauchst, hast du, was du daraus machst, ist deine Sache.


----------



## abbath (23. November 2010)

Gabeln mit 140mm Federweg haben meist um die 520mm Einbauhöhe, zumindest ist das bei der Pike so. Nimm eine Reba mit 120mm und Maxle - dann kommst Du in etwa auf die maximal empfohlene Einbauhöhe von 500mm, die Winkel passen und der Federweg vorn und hinten ist auch ähnlich.


----------



## Schraubereddie (23. November 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Gabeln mit 140mm Federweg haben meist um die 520mm Einbauhöhe, zumindest ist das bei der Pike so. Nimm eine Reba mit 120mm und Maxle - dann kommst Du in etwa auf die maximal empfohlene Einbauhöhe von 500mm, die Winkel passen und der Federweg vorn und hinten ist auch ähnlich.




 mIch wundert grade, du fährst doch eine Pike und ein Bild später eine andere Gabel ``??
Sieht fast nach 150mm aus


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. November 2010)

Ich kann die Empfehlung von Abbath nur bestätigen.
Habe von einer 100-140mm Gabel auf eine Reba Maxle 120 gewechselt.
Die Variogabel habe ich nie genutzt und mit 120mm Reba kann man echt viel fahren.
Wuerde mir keine 500 Gramm mehr ans Bein binden. 

Was willst du mit deinem Nonius machen?


----------



## Schraubereddie (23. November 2010)

Was ich mir grade empfohlen habe, ist eine Relevation XX  120-150mm DualAir und diese dann von SRAm auf 100-130 umbauen zu lassen.

Habe dann bei SRAm angerufen... als Privater keine Chance...:-(


----------



## stuk (23. November 2010)




----------



## Schraubereddie (23. November 2010)




----------



## abbath (23. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> mIch wundert grade, du fährst doch eine Pike und ein Bild später eine andere Gabel ``??
> Sieht fast nach 150mm aus



Ich hatte erst 'ne Marzocchi XC (130mm Federweg) drin - die hat nicht lange gehalten... Mein Rahmen hat schon die Freigabe für 520mm Gabeln - das mit der Pike geht also in Ordnung.



			
				MarcoFibr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Empfehlung von Abbath nur bestätigen.
> Habe von einer 100-140mm Gabel auf eine Reba Maxle 120 gewechselt.
> Die Variogabel habe ich nie genutzt und mit 120mm Reba kann man echt viel fahren.
> Wuerde mir keine 500 Gramm mehr ans Bein binden.



Beim aktuellen Nonius (bis 520mm Gabeleinbauhöhe) haben die 520/140mm Gabeln durchaus eine Existenzberechtigung. Die Frage ist, was man mit dem Rad anstellen will. Aufs Gesamtbild kommts an.


----------



## Schraubereddie (27. November 2010)

Die neuen Rahmen sind die alten Rahmen.-

Bitte lesen:


----------



## Schraubereddie (27. November 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/7/3/2/9/_/original/Nonius-Lenkwinkel.jpg


Leider habe ich auf die Frage, von Nicolai keine Rückantwort erhalten.

LAut Katalog sind die Rahmen identisch.
Der Hauptrahmen ist auch mit dem Helius vom Material identisch.
Der 2005 Rahmen hat bessere Gussets, wie ein 2008 Standard Nonius.

Ein Mitarbeiter sagte mir Zitat: Die Rohre wurden geändert, bei dem 2005 Nonius Rahmen handelte es sich um einen Tourer.

Eine anderer Mitarbeiter sagte mit Zitat: Die Winkel (Steuerrohr) werden jährlich, an die aktuellen Gabellängen angepasst.

Nur komischerweise sind diese Winkeländerungen nicht im Prospekt ersichtlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (27. November 2010)

Vielleicht solltest Du einfach direkt unter Angabe Deiner Rahmennummer fragen, ob Du jetzt eine 520er Gabel einbauen darfst oder nicht.


----------



## Schraubereddie (27. November 2010)

Habe ich bereits...Laut Baujahr NEIN, mich macht es aber mehr als stutzig, wenn ich die Daten vergleiche.
Ist das alles nur Marketing Strategie?


----------



## franky-biking (2. Dezember 2010)

Alter Falter! Stolper grad über den Thread hier und stell fest dass du dein 2006er N immer noch net fährst.
 Dachte nach soviel Input aus diversen Threads hier im Forum weisst du inzwischen mehr über den Nonius als Kalle selbst.

Ich schau 2013 noch mal hier rein und bin gespannt ob du dann ne Gabel gefunden hast. Bis dahin wünsche ich dir viel Glück und lege dir nochmals für deinen Einsatzweck ne Pike oder Sektor nahe! Reinbauen, fertig, Ende Gelände. Winkel hin oder her, es fährt sich gut!


----------



## Schraubereddie (2. Dezember 2010)

Wäääääähhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich kann doch net dafür !!!
*
So die Pike ist nun klare Sache !!!*

*Hinterdämpfer* (Fox RP-23 (ok) oder Monarch 4.2 (undicht?) oder Fox 5.0 zu großes Volumen)

*Steuersatz:* Acor AH-7 in BLAU ELOXIERT zu matt schwarz...
                oder doch besser reset 118 AL

Bremsen??
Hayes Nine auf Avid ????


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

Schon lange nichts gehöhrt, habe mir schon Sorgen gemacht

1. Steuersatz: Kein Acros, entweder King oder Reset, bei Acros hört man häufig von Lagerproblemen und nicht ganz durchdachten Konstruktionen

2. Zu Bremsen kann ich nichts sagen, fahre ja BB7

3. Thema Dämpfer

Fahre aktuell den DHX Air 5.0. Soweit ganz gut, dieser Dämpfer ist aber dafür bekannt, dass er gerne undifferenziert durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht. Kann man in der Tat auch feststellen, zumal das Nonius leicht degressiv ist, verträgt es sich mit dem offensichtlich selbst leicht degressiven DHX nicht ganz perfekt.

Werde jetzt mal den Monarch 4.2 High Volume im Tune E testen. Warum keine neuen Monarch

Die gibt es nur noch in unterschiedlichen Plattformen, nicht aber in unterschiedlichen Progressionen, also Tune E eben.

Zudem kann man die High Volume Variante in der Endprogression werkzeuglos einstellen (mit Gummiringen wird das Volumen verkleinert).

Wenn der Monarch 4.2 funktioniert, was ich hoffe, dann soll er dem RP23 schon ebenbürtig oder besser sein. Der RP23 soll auch von der Charakteristik im mittleren Federweg deutlich besser als der DHX Air sein, dieser ist aber halt individueller einstellbar, insbesondere der Bottom-Out ist wichtig.

Einen DHX-Air habe ich übrigens noch da, falls Du einen brauchst.


----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2010)

ich denke der DHX ist der bessere Luftdämpfer
habe ja grade im AM den Monarch e-tune durch den DHX ausgetauscht.....aber im AM haben die ja auch ne längere Einbaulänge und können so besser gegen das Durchrauschen eingestellt werden.
Ordentliches Abstimmen und Testen ist ja bei -5Grad grade eh nicht möglich.


----------



## Schraubereddie (3. Dezember 2010)

Falls jemand einen DHX abzugeben hat...

Stahlfeder ist eine no GO ?

Sonst wäre ich auch leichten Stahlfedervarianten nicht angeneigt.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen DHX abzugeben hat...



Du liest auch nicht, was ich schreibe...

JA, ich habe einen DHX AIR 5.0 200 mm EBL mit 57 mm Hub abzugeben. Weil ich zwei habe, einen also als Ersatz, und der wird jetzt gegen den Monarch getauscht.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ich denke der DHX ist der bessere Luftdämpfer
> habe ja grade im AM den Monarch e-tune durch den DHX ausgetauscht.....aber im AM haben die ja auch ne längere Einbaulänge und können so besser gegen das Durchrauschen eingestellt werden.
> Ordentliches Abstimmen und Testen ist ja bei -5Grad grade eh nicht möglich.



Moin Stuk,

die EBL hat aber wohl nichts mit dem Durchrauschen zu tun.

Der DHX Air ist leider dafür bekannt, ich habe mich seinerzeit stark in die Thematik eingelesen. Er bleibt aber dennoch der anpassungsfähigste Luftdämpfer, wobei Du von aussen nur den Beginn des Federwegs (ProPedal, Luftdruck) und das Ende des Federwegs (Bottom-Out) massgeblich beeinflussen kannst. Alles andere muss wohl dann aufwendig vom Profi getunt werden...

Ich spiele mit den Einstellungen selbst noch rum, aber leider kann ich dieses Durchrauschen auch feststellen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2010)

hi thorsten,
jein. wenn bei 57mm hub (200er einbaulänge) 1,0cm durchrauschen oder durchsacken ist das eine andere Hausnummer als wenn diese 1,0cm bei ca. 63mm (216er Einbaulänge) verloren gehen. 

Bei meinem alten CC habe ich mich mit dem DT210 und zum Testen mit dem Rp23 und Dhx-Air immer über diesen Hub-Verlust geärgert und bin dann am liebsten Stahl gefahren. Im AM mit 216er Dämpfer, sieht man wenn man genau drauf achtet den Hubverlust, merkt ihn aber beim Fahren nicht. Also er stört nicht! Beim DHX noch weniger als beim Monarch. Wobei man den DHX weicher abstimmen kann ohne das er durchschlägt / durchrauscht.

mfg

ps. zusammen fahren wird am we wegen wetter wieder nix, wenn dann gehts spontan mal fürne stunde in den kaiserberg


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hi thorsten,
> jein. wenn bei 57mm hub (200er einbaulänge) 1,0cm durchrauschen oder durchsacken ist das eine andere Hausnummer als wenn diese 1,0cm bei ca. 63mm (216er Einbaulänge) verloren gehen.
> 
> Bei meinem alten CC habe ich mich mit dem DT210 und zum Testen mit dem Rp23 und Dhx-Air immer über diesen Hub-Verlust geärgert und bin dann am liebsten Stahl gefahren. Im AM mit 216er Dämpfer, sieht man wenn man genau drauf achtet den Hubverlust, merkt ihn aber beim Fahren nicht. Also er stört nicht! Beim DHX noch weniger als beim Monarch. Wobei man den DHX weicher abstimmen kann ohne das er durchschlägt / durchrauscht.
> ...



Klar, 

meld Dich wg. dem Fahren.

Der Monarch soll insgesamt progressiver sein, mal schauen, wie er sich anfühlt.

Ich kriege den DHX Air auch nicht zum Durchschlagen, werde aber das Bottom-Out mal komplett rausdrehen (bisher 1,5 Umdrehungen reingedreht).

Ich kriege aktuell auch nicht den gesamten Federweg frei, habe noch ca. 0,8-1 cm Hub übrig.

Allerdings huscht der Dämpfer z.T. recht schnell durch den Bereich kurz nach dem Sag bis ca. 1,5-2 cm vor Hubende.

Aber vielleicht unterschätzt man auch immer die Einflüsse der Hindernisse, die vielleicht doch mehr Druck auf das Fahrwerk geben, als man meint. Zudem fehlen mir einfach die Erfahrungen, da ich bisher nur Stahlfeder und dann auch nur vorne gefahren bin. Bei Luftgabeln spricht man ja auch immer wieder vom Einsacken an Steilstufen. Keine Ahnung, ich werde vorne nie Luftgabeln fahren.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2010)

aus dem grund kommt mir sauch nie wieder ein luftgabel an fully.
ist aber reine geschmackssache, freunde von mir finden das sich stahlgabeln krank anfühlen und nicht lebendig reagieren

wie gesagt ich bin im AM vom DHX begeistert. vorallem kommt der schneller raus als der monarch. hier war mir die zugstufe viel zu stark.

bis bald


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> aus dem grund kommt mir sauch nie wieder ein luftgabel an fully.
> ist aber reine geschmackssache, freunde von mir finden das sich stahlgabeln krank anfühlen und nicht lebendig reagieren
> 
> wie gesagt ich bin im AM vom DHX begeistert. vorallem kommt der schneller raus als der monarch. hier war mir die zugstufe viel zu stark.
> ...



Jetzt mach nicht schwach, Dämpfer ist schon bestellt

Ich werde das Ding mal testen. Sofern der Rebound überdämpft sein sollte, ist in der Tat schlecht.

Aber schauen wir mal, wie das Ding sich dann fährt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2010)

wird schon gut gehen....
ist ja auch ein anderer rahmen und eine andere einbaulänge 
und wenn nicht haste den immer noch in reserve
denke eh das du langfristig weiter den dhx fahren wirst!


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wird schon gut gehen....
> ist ja auch ein anderer rahmen und eine andere einbaulänge
> und wenn nicht haste den immer noch in reserve
> denke eh das du langfristig weiter den dhx fahren wirst!



Joh,

ich bin ja ein lebenslanger Tester

Und einen Reservedämpfer braucht man sowieso, deswegen leiste ich mir ja auch den Luxus von 2 DHX Air und einem Float R.

Es könnte ja mal einer kaputt gehen. Und danach kommt noch das Thema Coil-Dämpfer mit Titanfeder und irgendwann kommt nochmal einer aus der Versenkung und vermarktet Elastomere als den Wunderdämpfer ganz neu, oder es kommt wieder der legendäre Kreis-Dämpfer aus Carbon wie damals bei Checker Pig.

Ich liebe mein Hobby

Gruss Thorsten

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)




----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2010)

thorsten schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458268&highlight=wurstd%E4mpfer
vielleicht auch was bei ?


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich schon gesehen und bei der Ritter Sport Rinderhack habe ich dann final eingenässt...


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Dezember 2010)

Wieso keinen Float R 57mm Hub Dämpfer?
Funktioniert ohne Probleme und der gesamte Hub wird genutzt?


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

hab ich doch, aber nur mit 51mm Hub. Hab ich allerdings noch nicht gestestet.

Ich brauche aber eine Art einstellbaren Durchschlagschutz, das kann nur der Monarch bzw. der DHX.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)

mal testen


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

Sieht interessant aus.

Gib mal die Details durch.

Wahrscheinlich 250 mm Hub bei 200 mm Einbaulänge. Macht theoretisch 637 mm Federweg beim Nonius, Kollisionskontrolle vorausgesetzt

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus.
> 
> Gib mal die Details durch.
> 
> ...



aber ich bin mir zeimlich sicher das die in deiner sammlung "noch" fehlen.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber ich bin mir zeimlich sicher das die in deiner sammlung "noch" fehlen.



Da fehlt noch so Einiges.

Dauert auch nicht mehr lange, dass ich zur CC-Runde neben Ersatzschlauch noch einen Esatzdämpfer einpacke...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)

weiss einer was das fürn dämpfer ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2010)

ja
älterer o2 von xfusion

wenn ich langsam nicht meine talas loswerde könnte ich schwach werden und in der farbe wie das nonius dort oben ein winter argon fr aufbauen....... 
british racing green mit grau, graue talas, graue kurbel,grauer lenker,rest schwarz. 
nein nein nein ich bin vernünftig und spare und fahre immer mein AM....oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ja
> älterer o2 von xfusion
> 
> wenn ich langsam nicht meine talas loswerde könnte ich schwach werden und in der farbe wie das nonius dort oben ein winter argon fr aufbauen.......
> ...



wie du hast NUR ein -N-


----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2010)

ja aber eins für ALLES
und DU?

ich glaube das Argon-Dreckswetter-projekt würde sich auch nicht wirklich lohnen.
wenns geht werde ich immer das AM fahren, bei dreckwetter ehr laufen oder anderen sport machen, und nur fürs "haben wollen" paar tausend e ausgeben???


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> Argon-Dreckswetter-projekt



Argon Gates zb. gibt es bald "günstich" frag mal  Ti.


----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2010)

wird hier beim nonius zu sehr OT

nur noch soviel: wenn dann mit schaltung und bloß nicht mit rohloff (so alt bin ich noch nicht), also dann leider ohne gates.
aber schluß jetzt (mit meiner projektspinnerei) und weiter im thema.....


----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Fahre aktuell den DHX Air 5.0. Soweit ganz gut, dieser Dämpfer ist aber dafür bekannt, dass er gerne undifferenziert durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht. Kann man in der Tat auch feststellen, zumal das Nonius leicht degressiv ist, verträgt es sich mit dem offensichtlich selbst leicht degressiven DHX nicht ganz perfekt.
> 
> Werde jetzt mal den Monarch 4.2 High Volume im Tune E testen. Warum keine neuen Monarch
> 
> ...




Bei degressiven Federungscharakteristik fährt man am Anfang des Federweges eine straffe Übersetzung mit 20-25% Sag um dann bei stärkeren Schlägen viel Federweg aus zu nutzen. Deswegen die degressive Chara.. 

Bei linearer oder progresivem Fahrwerk nutzt man bei so wenig Sag den Federweg nicht aus. 

Deswegen ist die degressive Charakteristik bei Touren und CC Fullys verbreitet damit man ein straffes Federungsverhalten hat und bei stärkern Schlägen ein gewissen Maß an Komfort hat.

Die degressive Federung verlangt aber nach Dämpfern, die eine hohe Endprogression haben damit ein Durchschlagen am Ende des Federweges vermieden wird. Die High Volume Dämpfer sind mehr für lineare bis progressive Federungen gedacht wie sie bei Enduros und ähnlichen zu finden sind. Dort wird keine hohe Endrogression gebraucht weil die Federungscharakteristik dafür sorgt das ein Durchschlagen vermieden wird.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: beim Nonius eher kein high Volume Dämpfer und schon gar kein Stahldämpfer.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab ich doch, aber nur mit 51mm Hub. Hab ich allerdings noch nicht gestestet.
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht gerade leicht, wozu einen Durchschlagschutz?
Passt das zum Einsatzzweck?
Oder ich verstehe es nicht...


----------



## Schraubereddie (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde mir gerne dieses Lager gönnen.
Wie sieht es mit der haltbarkeit aus im Vergleich zum RACE FACE - Atlas Lager.?

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Toke...er-Token-Hollow-BSA-68mm-Road-blau.html?pop=0


Token ist eigentlich billlig ?
Ein Chris King wäre da natürlich feiner...


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gerade leicht, wozu einen Durchschlagschutz?
> Passt das zum Einsatzzweck?
> Oder ich verstehe es nicht...



Zu meinem schon, das Rad wird ab und an mal härter rangenommen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (3. Dezember 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einem Innenlange von Hope, sind wirklich gut die Teile und auch über das Reset HollowLite kann ich nur gutes sagen, habe ich sogar bei mit im Nonius im Einsatz.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bei degressiven Federungscharakteristik fährt man am Anfang des Federweges eine straffe Übersetzung mit 20-25% Sag um dann bei stärkeren Schlägen viel Federweg aus zu nutzen. Deswegen die degressive Chara..
> 
> Bei linearer oder progresivem Fahrwerk nutzt man bei so wenig Sag den Federweg nicht aus.
> 
> ...



Soweit verstanden, danke

Allerdings habe ich den Monarch in Tune E, somit für degressive Anlenkung durch höhere Progression und man kann beim High Volume Monarch durch Verkleinerung des High Volume Behälters die Endprogression verändern.

Ich werde dies dann mal testen und weiterschauen. Der DHX Air ist schon recht gut für das Nonius, insbesondere der Durchschlagschutz.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Zu meinem schon, das Rad wird ab und an mal härter rangenommen
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Ok !

Dann macht es evtl. Sinn, obwohl ich mein Rad nicht schone....

Naja, jetzt wird erstmal für einen Nightride gepackt und die Lupine Piko ausgeführt... )


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich teste doch noch. Gut Ding will Weile haben

Viel Spass beim Fahren

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (3. Dezember 2010)

Die degressive Dämpferanlenkung soll dem Wippverhalten beim Treten entgegenwirkt, was bei Eingelenkern besondern Sinn macht. Der Hinderbau bleibt dabei trotzdem aktiv und einen Dämpfer mit Plattform braucht es dann im Grunde nicht. 

Das unterstützt besonders Luftdämpfer, die sich durch das Federmedium Luft progressiv verhalten, also am Anfang des Federwegs weicher und dann zunehmend bis zum Ende immer härter werdend.


----------



## Schraubereddie (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich lese mal still mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die degressive Dämpferanlenkung soll dem Wippverhalten beim Treten entgegenwirkt, was bei Eingelenkern besondern Sinn macht. Der Hinderbau bleibt dabei trotzdem aktiv und einen Dämpfer mit Plattform braucht es dann im Grunde nicht.
> 
> Das unterstützt besonders Luftdämpfer, die sich durch das Federmedium Luft progressiv verhalten, also am Anfang des Federwegs weicher und dann zunehmend bis zum Ende immer härter werdend.



Degressive Federung hat erst einmal nichts mit dem Wippen zu tun , das entsteht durch den Kettenzug, d.h. der Dämpfer wird auseinander gezogen oder zusammen gedrückt. 

Das Eingelenker dafür anfälliger sind liegt auf der Hand. Hinzu kommt das durch den einen Drehpunkt die innere Reibung geringer ist als bei Systemen mit mehr Drehpunkten.

Ich denke das man beim nicht abgestützten Eingelenker á la Nonius mit einem Plattform Dämpfer schon besser bedient ist. 

Wobei das Nonius nicht sehr degressiv ist wie ich jetzt noch mal nachgeschaut habe.


----------



## Schraubereddie (3. Dezember 2010)

WÜrdest Du eine Coil Lösung der Luft vorziehen`?

Sollte der Dämpfer blockbar sein?


----------



## franky-biking (3. Dezember 2010)

Coil. Würd' ich dir nich hierfür empfehlen. Mein Tipp: Fox RP23! Funktioniert bei der Anlenkung erfahrungsgemäss am besten!


----------



## abbath (3. Dezember 2010)

Würde auch einen Plattformdämpfer empfehlen. Im Sitzen wippt zwar auch offen nichts, aber im Wiegetritt geht sonst schon einige Energie flöten. Komplettblockade ist meiner Meinung nach, außer auf Asphalt, absoluter Unsinn.


----------



## Schraubereddie (3. Dezember 2010)

Mhh, ich gehe Bergauf gerne mal in den Wiegetritt...

Welche Ausführung sollte ich beim RP-23 wählen?

Bin ich damit auf der sicheren Seite bei längeren Touren=??? Dichtheit?


----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2010)

Habe in meinem Morewood einen alten Swinger Air 3Way noch mit SPV Luftkammer und der geht super. 
Ist halt über haupt nicht plüschig aber wenn es darauf ankommt federt und dämpft er wie er soll. Kann man über die beiden Luft kammer halt gut abstimmen wie man es gerade braucht. 

Gerade wenn man hinten eine Rohloff drin hat, die hat der Dämpfer gut im Griff.


----------



## Schraubereddie (3. Dezember 2010)

mhh--- ich bin in dem Nonius bis vor einem Jahr einen 5th Element gefahren.
Der ging auch herrlich. Ist ja der Vorgänger vom Swinger.


----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> WÜrdest Du eine Coil Lösung der Luft vorziehen`?
> 
> Sollte der Dämpfer blockbar sein?



Bei dem Rahmen nicht.

Man kommt nicht gut an den Dämpfer hin. Lock out muss man m.M. gut erreichen können. Irgend eine verstellbare Plattform ist sicher notwendig.


----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> mhh--- ich bin in dem Nonius bis vor einem Jahr einen 5th Element gefahren.
> Der ging auch herrlich. Ist ja der Vorgänger vom Swinger.



Warum fährst du den nicht mehr?


----------



## Schraubereddie (3. Dezember 2010)

Mhh...dachte hier fahren alle die neuen Dämpfer...da muß dann mal was neues rein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2010)

SPV und 5th Element sind hier nicht verstanden worden und immer mit zuviel Druck oder zu hoher Federrate gefahren worden und deshalb in Verruf geraten.

Hast du den noch? Dann bau ihn halt wieder ein.


----------



## abbath (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab den Swinger Air X3 - find ich super.


----------



## OldSchool (4. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Ti-Max (6. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich den Monarch in Tune E, somit für degressive Anlenkung durch höhere Progression und man kann beim High Volume Monarch durch Verkleinerung des High Volume Behälters die Endprogression verändern.
> 
> Ich werde dies dann mal testen und weiterschauen. Der DHX Air ist schon recht gut für das Nonius, insbesondere der Durchschlagschutz.
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Kleines Update,

nachdem ich den Monarch in der HV-Variante in Tune E eingebaut und mit 250 PSI befüllt habe, bin ich zur Testrunde.

Allerdings, nach einem 20-30 cm Bunny Hop (mit Schlappen und ausgezogener Sattelstütze) flog mir das Ringli dann vom Dämpfer: fehlende Endprogression gepaart mit Degressivität.

Da ich mittlerweile gelernt habe, dass die HV-Variante der Linearität und wider der Progression dient, habe ich mir das ultimative High Volume Air Can Tuning Kit bestellt.

Sind 8 Gummringe, die man je nach Geschmack, in die HV Kammer packt, um diese zu reduzieren und somit die Progression zu erhöhen.

Alle 8 mal reingeflanscht, nur 200 PSI reingewichst und diesmal keine Chance, das Ding zum Durchschlag zu kriegen. Selbst beim BH (ca. 50-60 cm, diesmal wieder mit Schlappen, aber ohne ausgezogene Sattelstütze) lediglich 52 von 57 mm Hub ausgenutzt. 

Sehr gut soweit, muss ich jetzt nur noch im Gelände testen. Hätte natürlich direkt die nicht HV-Variante nehmen können, die ist aber optisch viel zu schlank, zudem kann ich ja noch ein oder zwei Ringe rausnehmen.

Dasselbe Prinzip der Kammerkomprimierung geht auch beim DHX Air und soll den mittleren Bereich auch straffer machen. Ich muss mal schauen, ob die Ringe passen und dies bei Bedarf mal testen.

Der Monarch fühlt sich im mittleren Bereich doch deutlich straffer als der DHX Air an, trotz niedrigerem Druck (fahre den DHX mit 260 PSI in der Hauptkammer, 190 PSI im Piggy und den Durchschlagschutz eine Umdrehung drin, kein PP).

Das Floodgate funktioniert allerdings überhaupt nicht, merke hier absolut keinen Unterschied, was beim Monarch allerdings nicht unbekannt ist.

Das PP beim Fox merke ich auch nur ganz leicht.

So, sobald ich das Ding mal durchs Gelände bewegt habe, berichte ich wieder

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

testen macht doch leider bei der kälte nicht wirklich sinn.


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> testen macht doch leider bei der kälte nicht wirklich sinn.



Stimmt schon,

aber es gibt mir zumindest eine grobe Richtung zum Thema Progression und mittlerer Hubbereich. Den DHX fahre ich ja auch bei Kälte, also gleiche Bedingungen für beide Dämpfer.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Stimmt schon,
> 
> aber es gibt mir zumindest eine grobe Richtung zum Thema Progression und mittlerer Hubbereich. Den DHX fahre ich ja auch bei Kälte, also gleiche Bedingungen für beide Dämpfer.
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



nich das du alles wieder verkaufst u. dein HT weiterfährst vor lauter testen.


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nich das du alles wieder verkaufst u. dein HT weiterfährst vor lauter testen.



Ich befürchte es fast

Ich muss mich erstmal in die Materie einarbeiten, dies kann dauern

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (20. Dezember 2010)

Puff-Werksfahrer hat meinen Dämpfer schlecht geredet.
Einen Manitou 4 Way Swinger.
Ich habe einige TEsts über den Dämpfer gelesen und habe ein ausführliches Gespräch mit den Jungs von Akira geführt.
Der Dämpfer wurde immer falsch verstanden und nicht richtig eingestellt.
Hier ist auch ein Test gegen FOX .
Ich bin vorher, einige Jahre den 5 Element gefahren.
Ich war zufrieden, was das Verhalten im Wiegetritt anging.
Bei Drops usw...ist er auch nicht durchgerauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (13. Januar 2011)

Help"

Wie ist das Einbaumaß für den Dämpfer?

Ich benötige 2 Buchsen...links und rechts vom Dämpferauge.

Oder sollte ich das komplett fertigen lassen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7837695&postcount=189


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Januar 2011)

Gibt es bei Nicolai käuflich zu erwerben.


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. Februar 2011)

Bild der Buchsen.


----------

